

An Engineer with Too Much Free Time: Street-Legal Jet Powered VW Beetle - frisco
http://www.ourlighterside.com/stuff/engineer/

======
ismarc
I hate to be the guy to say it, but this isn't an engineering novelty, it's
duct tape. I was expecting to see a jet engine or turbofan used for driving
the drive shaft rotation. Instead, this is just as novel as putting a jet
engine on a dog sled. And it's not "street legal"...it'll fail inspection as
soon as the inspection comes up, whether it "was built to look as if VW
delivered the car this way" or not.

